# what's soft as a weapon?



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm getting ready for the 08 Australian snow season, and i want to get a good, fun board with plenty of pop. I ride an 07 Nitro MFM Bandera, which shreds all around the mountain, but near the end of last season, my mate got a K2 WWW, and it was the funnest little thing I have ever ridden. I don't know how many of you guys have ever ridden in australia, but snow here is pretty average. My nitro is great when there's enough snow around, but for the most part, the cover here is pretty thin, it's pretty rare to get really good riding days, so a fun board like the WWW is the best way to pass the time between good riding days. If anyone's ridden a real fun board that's got flex and pop like the weapon, i'd love to hear about it. It's so hard to try stuff out over here, very limited stock. Thanks, would love feedback.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

The WWW is of course a great board. Another one to check out is the Ride Kink. It's also got super flex. There are more but I've got to think of them. I be tired


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Artifact and Hatchet, perhaps?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

rome artifact i concur


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Dominant, Artifact, Kink, Skate Banana


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

hey where do u guys ride down under? i may be researching to take a trip.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

mt ruapehu in new zealand is sick


----------



## dmoss (Jan 23, 2008)

Arbor Alt has a lot of snap or pop to it...quality materials all around but the bamboo gives the board a great feel on the mtn


----------



## nroy17 (Dec 27, 2008)

step child jib stick i have one its amazing


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

alaric said:


> The WWW...


Holy back from the dead...where the hell you been?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

sedition said:


> Holy back from the dead...where the hell you been?


are yo utalkin about the guy or how old this thread is?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

jmacphee9 said:


> are yo utalkin about the guy or how old this thread is?


Oh, snap. I didn't notice post date (late and tired). I meant Alaric...he ain't been around here in a long time. Thought he was back, but I guess not. Show how well I pay attention to details.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

ha lol, you made me notice that it was an old thread lol..i love seeing 3-4 year old threads come up lol


----------

